# chicken drumsticks



## vip0 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if  chicken drumsticks are  as high in protein as chicken breast or  as lean?


----------



## kevin (Jun 28, 2011)

vip0 said:


> I wonder if  chicken drumsticks are  as high in protein as chicken breast or  as lean?



I don't think so, I use drumsticks instead all he time as the meal is less dry and far more palatable. remove the skin prior to cooking


----------



## MPMC (Jun 28, 2011)

It is dark meat so the answer is no. White meat is definately better for you.


----------



## dvda (Jun 29, 2011)

Breast is much better!


----------



## vip0 (Jul 1, 2011)

cool guys, thanks


----------

